# Milwaukee Worm Drive Circular Saw - Will it rip 8ft of S2S 6/4 oak?



## snooger (Feb 4, 2015)

Starting a new project after 20+ years away from woodworking and would like some advice. 

I need to rip some lumber from our local hardwood shop to make the base of a pedestal bed. I'm thinking of just having them plane down 6/4 oak and straighten one side so I can rip what I need from it. The longest sections I need will be approximately 8 ft long. 

I have a shopsmith that I recently inherited. While my Grandfather could make the shopsmith sing... I think I may get better results using a homemade circular saw guide and a friend's worm drive milwaukee circular saw. The shopsmith's table top is very small and I don't have a lot of experience with it. I can use the circular saw outside with plenty of room. I can then bring the ripped pieces into my shop and finish them up. 

So, my 6/4 lumber that’s S2S measures 1-5/16″ thick after it's been cleaned up. Would any of you have concerns doing this with a circular saw and a guide for cabinets? If so, got any better suggestions? 

I really appreciate the insight.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I use a millwaukee worm drive saw in my remoeling business daily and don't think you would have a problem with that rip as long as you have a good ,sharp blade for ripping and your feed rate is steady.I rip SYP and SPF 1 1/2 lumber daily with it.Not as hard as oak but construction grade and a higher moisture content.I think it should work fine with a good rip blade.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It should do fine. Make sure you have a good ripping blade.


----------



## snooger (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I thought it should be no problem.  Just picked up a good ripping blade last night.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

You'll have to plug it in.


----------



## olfrt (Jul 30, 2009)

Well did the Millwaukee do the trick?


----------

